# Hunting HOTTIES



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay last summer this seemed to be a pretty big hit.
Lets see some pics of your Hunting Hotties, or Huntresses.
PLEASE KEEP THE PICS FAMILY FRIENDLY!

Here is a pic of my Hunting Hottie Wife, sorry about my ugly mug in the pic.
Plus a pic of my future Huntress...her first trip to the deer stand with Dadda.


----------



## Tactical Hog Control (May 27, 2009)

They are beautiful, congrats on the porker and the house full of good looking ladies.

Jed


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

Here's my hunting hottie with a big hill country doe she shot last year and her cleaning it.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

txsnyper said:


> Okay last summer this seemed to be a pretty big hit.
> Lets see some pics of your Hunting Hotties, or Huntresses.
> PLEASE KEEP THE PICS FAMILY FRIENDLY!
> 
> .............


*One additional warning: DO NOT post pictures you did not take!!!* 
They will get deleted and possibly cause this thread to be deleted too.

Carry on Gentlemen!!


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay, this ain't the best pic, but she is the one in the middle........I'm on the left.......


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Here is mine with her first ever wing-shot duck on the closing day of the 07-08 season. It took years and years to finally get her to go with me, and now.........well, she's got her own gear, wanting to get her own dog and is actually the Area Co-Chairperson of our local DU chapter!


----------



## Backwater Waterfowl & Retrievers (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's my soon to be other half. Grew up deer hunting with her dad but I am trying to convert her into a bird hunter.


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hunting in Brady


----------



## jw1228 (Apr 22, 2006)

Here's my two hotties after a dove hunt year before last


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Me and my daughter on last years bow hunt. Can't get the wife to even set foot on the lease.(but I'm still working on her)


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

laguna24 said:


> Hunting in Brady


I am now intrigued. rs


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

The wife...


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I like this thread. I think women and guns in the field hunting is 2cool!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Danny your daughter looks nothing like you. Ya'lls faces are different shades of camo.



TH


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Won't see any of the wife with critters other than helping to clean and wrap them up, but fish are a different story, and I don't hold the hunting against her, cause she will get elbow deep when needed. 

















The daughter on the other hand will hold her own against just about anyone, hunting or fishing.

About 7 months into the second grandson and not taking anything from the shark on the other end,

















And a few of her critters,

























and here with the older two of the three grandsons, the one on the right, just turned 7 a couple weeks before this picture, can already shoot 1" or less from a rest at 200yds, and has a couple of critters of his own. The younger one will be out with us this year learning how to sit still and be quiet.


----------



## wiserwithage (Jul 13, 2007)

My hottie with a zebra taken in 2008. She made a 250 yard shot on this trophy.


----------



## wiserwithage (Jul 13, 2007)

*Oops! Let's try again*


----------



## wiserwithage (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is my Hottie with her blesbuck!


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Love seeing fellow huntresses and their great trophies!


----------

